# Waterborne paint reducer?



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Totally new to waterborne paint and wondered first of all if it needs to be reduced?

If so how do you know how much it gets thinned? 

Finally what do you use to reduce?
Distilled water or?

Thank you


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your buying it ready mixed then it should RFU ( ready for use) depending on the paint brand your better if getting there specific brand of reducer then check there tds sheet for relative info on mixing ratio.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Water based are all different. You need to find out what brand the paint is and get the correct reducer for that system. Look at the data sheet


----------

